# Digital pH meter recommendation?



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking for a fairly accurate and economical digital pH meter and just wonder what is everybody using? any recommendation?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.goreef.com/American-Marine-Pinpoint-pH-Monitor.html

These are pretty good. You'll probably be able to find something cheaper, but remember, you get what you pay for.


----------

